# FR: n'en <verbe> pas moins - rôle de "en"



## woodheart

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais savoir le rôle de "en" dans cette phrase: 
Il n'est pas grand et il n'en est pas moins un grand homme.

"n'en est pas moins..." est-il équivalent de "n'est pas pour autant moins..."?

Merci par avance!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. For discussion of meaning and translation, see:
il n'en reste pas moins que
n'en reste pas moins + adjectif
n'en reste pas moins + substantif


----------



## viera

"n'en est pas moins" est l'équivalent de "néanmoins, tout de même"


----------



## woodheart

Merci beaucoup! Pourriez-vous en dire un peu plus sur le rôle de "en" dans cette expression svp?


----------



## carolineR

*en* ici remplace _le fait qu'il ne soit pas grand_
il n'est pas grand et le fait qu'il ne soit pas grand ne l'empêche pas d'être un grand homme;
autre exemple : le renard est intelligent, il n'en est pas moins bête  = quoique le renard soit intelligent, il demeure un animal.
i'm not sure it helps


----------



## Button's mom

Pourquoi est-ce qu'on utilise "en" dans cette phrase?

_On n'en apprécie pas moins les nourritures terrestres._


----------



## Cat'

cette expression est en général utilisée losqu'on a parlé avant des nouritures spirituelles ou intelectuelles


----------



## Button's mom

Mais alors, pourquoi "en"?

Le contexte:

_[...]_

_- Ainsi va la vie! se dit le lutin.  Je prendrai l'étudiant pour maitre, et je me résignerai à habiter le grenier.  Mais je n'abandonnerai pas mon épicier.  J'irai le voir tous les soirs, à l'heure du diner._

*Car, pour etre un lutin, on n'en apprécie pas moins les nourritures terrestres.*

Dans cette dernière phrase, pourquoi "en"?


----------



## itka

Hum ! Hard to explain !
I assume you understand all the words, so you know what a "lutin" is... It could be possible to expect that such a creature is not interrested in concrete pleasures... Though...

Pour être un lutin = bien qu'on soit un lutin

_Bien qu'on soit un lutin, on apprécie quand même autant les nourritures terrestres._ ---> this is the meaning of the sentence.

_On n'apprécie pas moins les nourritures terrestres_ (à cause) _du fait qu'on soit un lutin._
"From the fact that..." = de cela

C'est la présence de la préposition "de" (here in fact "du" = de + le) marquant l'origine, qui permet le remplacement par "*en*". (as when you replace the local origin by "en").

Je viens *de Paris* ---> j'*en* viens
_*(A cause) de cette raison*, penses-tu moins de bien de cette affaire ?
- Non, je n'*en* pense pas moins de bien de cette affaire._

A cause de cette raison = pour cette raison

_*Pour être un lutin*, apprécies-tu moins les nourritures terrestres ?
- Non, je n'*en* apprécie pas moins les nourritures terrestres.
_
I hope you understand...  Sorry, I cannot help better !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Button's mom,

J'ajoute simplement qu'on pense tout de suite à la phrase célèbre « Ah ! Pour être dévot, je n’en suis pas moins homme ! » du Tartuffe de Molière (à la lecture de ta phrase).


----------



## Jammy Caketin

Hello!

I'm currrently translating a text on international law and I'm struggling with one particular phrase which occurs twice in the text in the following sentences:

"Elle n’est peut-être cependant que l’écume de choses, car ce sont les fondements mêmes du système juridique international qui se trouvent aujourd’hui compromis dans une crise existentielle qui, pour être encore larvée, *n’en est pas moins* très grave et dont on ne sortira qu’en faisant preuve de lucidité dans les analyses et de modestie dans les conclusions."

_"Ultima ratio regis_, procédure normale entre Etats souverains, la guerre *n’en était pas moins* réglée par des coutumes que les Conventions de La Haye ne codifieront que tardivement en réglementant, par exemple, avec soin la déclaration de guerre."

Does the 'en' refer to anything in particular or could it be some kind of set phrase? The combination of 'moins' followed by 'très' in the first sentence seems unusual to me.

Any explanations would be greatly appreciated!

Merci d’avance


----------



## Welshie

I would say that it's a set phrase that corresponds more or less to "is nevertheless".


----------



## arundhati

It is rather idiomatic, and can be understand as "is not less than very serious".
And actually "en" doesn't refer to another word in the sentence in my opinion, but recalls "pour être encore larvée" in this example.


----------



## Jammy Caketin

Ah, ok, thank you. 
So, in the second sentence, the 'en' might be referring back to the 'ultima ratio regis'? At the moment the first section of that sentence just seems to me to be floating without any real connection to the rest of the sentence (from 'la guerre' onwards).


----------



## eiffeleiffel

"Mais notre opposition face à toutes les injustices, toutes les exclusions, les discriminations, les inégalités, en particulier celles toujours aussi scandaleuses entre les hommes et les femmes. Cette opposition n’*en* sera pas moins résolue." _de la discours de Jean Pierre, nouveau président du Sénat

_L'emploie est "être résolu à". Mais ''en" signifie "de qch" Qu'est-ce qu'il indique ici?

Merci


----------



## Micia93

"cette opposition ne sera pas moins résolue *à lutter contre toutes les injustices, toutes les exclusions ..."*

"en" est un raccourci pour exprimer l'idée : "à lutter contre les injustices ..."

est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## eiffeleiffel

Oui. Mais en ce cas, pourquoi on n'utilise pas "y" au lieu de "en"? 
(j'ai trop de questions)


----------



## Kecha

Pas grammairienne pour deux sous, mais je crois que "en" remplace plutôt les groupes qui commencent par "de", et que "y" remplace plutôt les groupes qui commencent par "à"...

Je crois qu'ici, "en" ne reprend en fait pas grand chose. Voir [le début de ce fil].


----------



## wm138

il pourra rester parfaitement ignorant si bon lui semble, et *n'en* deviendra pas moins évêque et archevêque, si le prince continue à me regarder comme un homme utile.

the question: why to use "en", "en" is used with "devenir"?

Merci!


----------



## Seeda

Here _en _= _à cause de cela_.
_Il n'en deviendra pas moins évêque_ = _Cela ne l'empêchera pas de devenir évêque (cela → le fait qu'il "reste parfaitement ignorant")_. 'He'll become a bishop anyway.'


----------



## Schlabberlatz

I have a similar question.
Gibraltar is under attack by an army of apes ("monos"), General MacKackmale is the English commander:


> Peu de temps après, Mac Kackmale s'élançait hors de sa maison, résolu à vaincre ou mourir, suivant la formule militaire.
> 
> Mais le danger n'en était pas moins grand au-dehors. Sans doute,  quelques fantassins avaient pu se réunir à la Porte-de-Mer et marchaient  vers l'habitation du général. [...] Toutefois, le nombre des monos était  tel que la garnison de Gibraltar risquait d'être bientôt réduite à leur  céder la place.
> 
> (Jules Verne, Gil Braltar http://jv.gilead.org.il/feghali/e-lib/gil_braltar.html)



I guess it's this: 





> [_Être_ sert à affirmer une réalité à propos d'une situation référée par _en_] _Il en est (de)._ _Qu'en  sera-t-il?; il n'en sera que ce que vous voudrez; en serait-il  autrement? quoi qu'il en soit/fût; (puisque, s')il en est  (malheureusement, toujours) ainsi (de); je te dirai ce qu'il en est; il  n'en fut rien :_ 120.  Lorsque Philippe ressentait un vif désir, lorsqu'il cédait à quelque  tentation, ses mouvements étaient bien visibles. Il ne dissimulait rien;  il se comportait avec franchise et insouciance, comme s'il avait la  garantie commode que toute faute peut être remise. Il n'en *était *_pas de même_  pour moi. J'appréhendais sans cesse qu'une mauvaise action ne me fît  dévier pour toujours de la voie étroite qu'un idéal sévère me présentait  comme le juste chemin. Lacretelle, _Silbermann,_1922, p. 22.



"Il n'en *était *_pas de même_  pour moi." - "It wasn't the same with me."?

I think you could leave out the "en"? - "Il n'*était *_pas de même_  pour moi" -, so you don't need to translate it, do you?
"Mais le danger n'en était pas moins grand au-dehors." - "But outside the danger was just as great."?


----------



## Maître Capello

No, _il n'en était pas moins grand_ does not fall in the same category as _il n'en était pas de même_. The two phrases are quite different in construction:

In the former, _il_ (= _le danger_) is personal whereas it is impersonal in the latter.
The _en_ in the first phrase doesn't refer to anything; it is just part of a set phrase. It however clearly refers to what has just been said in the second one.
_Il n'*en* était pas de même pour moi_ = On ne peut pas dire la même chose de moi à propos de ce que je viens de dire au sujet de cette autre personne (_il ne dissimulait rien_, etc.).
The _en_ may be omitted in the first phrase—although it would imperceptibly change the meaning—but it is definitely required in the second one (unless the subject were personal).
_Il n'était pas moins grand_ 
_Il n'était pas de même pour moi_ 
That being said, the _en_ should not be translated in either cases:

_Mais le danger n'*en* était pas moins grand au-dehors_ = The danger was nonetheless quite great outside.
_Il n'*en* était pas de même pour moi_ = It wasn't the same for me / The same couldn't be said for me.

Note: _Mais le danger n'était pas moins grand au-dehors_ = But the danger wasn't less great outside.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Thank you for your detailed explanation! (I thought that "moins" belonged to "grand", which nonetheless does not seem to be the case.)

So I guess it's this kind of "en"? ...


> *B.−* [L'antécédent représente une prop. antécédente, ou une idée parfois vague tirée du cont.] . *1.* *En* = de cela. http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/en/1



... that represents - in the case of "Mais le danger n'en était pas moins grand au-dehors" - a vague idea from the context? - "résolu à vaincre ou mourir" ? Or would you say that it's not so vague after all?


----------



## Maître Capello

_En_ in _le danger n'en était pas moins grand_ falls into the category of vague ideas. It is actually so vague that it cannot be linked to any specific phrase. In other words, it does not refer to _résolu à vaincre ou mourir_ nor to any other phrase in particular.


----------



## Ti Bateau

What is the meaning of this expression and what does 'en' refer to?
I have read it in the context of man & ecology:

'L'équilibre de l'homme n'en reste pas moins fragile si la nature est forte'

I presume it means that man's stability is less at risk if nature is stronger/healthier. However, I would be grateful for the full/true sense of the expression to be able to fully understand it.

TY.
BTB


----------



## Quintis

Hello,

It means that : 

_Man's equilibrium/stability remains nonetheless at risk if nature is stronger _[than Man].

The 'en' part is quite hard to explain.  It emphasizes the remains part mainly.
I couldn't technically explain it really, I tried to break apart the sentence to explain it logically but I came up to your conclusion, which is wrong because it obviously means the opposite to a native speaker even if it's not obvious at all.

_Il n'en demeure pas moins/ il n'en reste pas moins_  are idiomatic phrases I suppose.
But you can translate them as_ it remains/ it remains nonetheless.

_I don't know if another thread exists dealing with these structures but here are some examples:

http://www.linguee.fr/francais-anglais/traduction/il+n'en+reste+pas+moins.html

Hope it helps a bit!


----------



## mi_li_mi

Rôle de "en":
Exemple: Ce chemin présente (a) des difficultés, il n'en est pas moins agréable.
Ici, "en" est un pronom personnel remplaçant "difficultés".
en = difficultés
Si on le supprimait, la phrase 
conserverait son sens mais il est plus élégant de l'écrire.
C'est une "forme proverbiale", c'est a dire consacrée par l'usage. 

Une autre façon d'écrire la phrase serait:
Ce chemin présente des difficultés, il n'est pas moins agréable malgré [despite] cela (malgré les difficultés).
Ici, on a mis "cela" au lieu de "en".
cela = en = difficultés

J'espère que cela vous aidera.


----------

